# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Ostra białaczka limfoblastyczna, dalsze leczenie ?

## rodzice_tomcia

Tomcio w wyniku nawrotu białaczki poddany został kolejnym cyklom chemioterapii, które w założeniu miały zniszczyć namnażające się komórki nowotworowe i w efekcie pozwolić na przeszczep szpiku kostnego co jest konieczne przy nawrocie choroby. Niestety ten etap leczenia, pomimo dużego zaangażowania personelu medycznego i zastosowania wszystkich dostępnych w tym szpitalu środków - nie przyniósł pozytywnych rezultatów. Choroba się nie cofnęła, zaś lekarze przekazali nam straszną wiadomość. Zakończyli leczenie dostępnymi im metodami i zaproponowali opiekę paliatywną.

Naszą być może ostatnią nadzieją jest znalezienie innego szpitala/placówki w kraju lub za granicą, który dysponuje skuteczną (czy nawet eksperymentalną) metodą leczenia tego typu białaczki. Jeśli ktoś z Państwa zna takie miejsce bardzo prosimy o pomoc i kontakt z nami.

----------


## rodzice_tomcia

tomciostach.pl

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Jest jedna metoda która niektórzy nazwali by ekstremalną  ( sam bym jej tak nie nazwał) ale po chemii którą z kolej ja nazwałbym ekstremalną metodą , spada jej skuteczność  ze względu na osłabienie organizmu.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do postów

Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------

